
Virtual cocktails hijack your senses to turn water into wine - aaossa
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2152409-virtual-cocktails-hijack-your-senses-to-turn-water-into-wine
======
bebop22
Well this is possibly the stupidest thing I’ve seen today.

